# Display managers without GNU licenses



## A. D. Sharpe Sr. (Feb 26, 2019)

Hello all. Does anyone know of a display manager that isn't licensed under any of the GNU licenses? It'd be really great to find one that's licensed as either BSD, MIT, Apache, or CDDL.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 26, 2019)

Here's what a quick search of fresh ports came up with: Display managers It's not complete though. Looks like xdm fits the bill, plus one other I have never heard of.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 26, 2019)

There is Ly (and some abandonware), but IDK if that would run on FreeBSD. IIRC the last time I saw that had a lot of linuxisms.


----------



## forquare (Feb 26, 2019)

As Sevendogsbsd suggested, I use x11/xdm.  However I thought that the TrueOS Display Manager would also likely fit the bill, and according to Freshports it probably does: x11/pcdm, I don't have any experience with it though.


----------



## A. D. Sharpe Sr. (Apr 8, 2019)

It’s awful that so many new display managers have been written, but most of them were written for Linux usage & with GNU licenses.


----------



## hukadan (Apr 8, 2019)

rigoletto@ said:


> There is Ly


I really like the Additional Information part of their Readme.


> I wish to thank linux-pam, X11 and systemd developers *for not providing* anything close to a reference or documentation.


----------

